# For sale Purebred Icelandic LAMB fleeces



## Jerry Fletcher (Apr 10, 2014)

Our shearing is done. We have all our lamb fleeces available, 11 fleeces . 12 month lamb wool. Raw wool, skirted, neck wool removed, some VM. Purebred Icelandic fleece offers you the outer fleece and the super soft inner fleece. You can use it for crafts, spin, nettle flet, felt, one customer uses it for doll hair
*Ewe lambs* 
Annie badgerface
Oh OK! white
Jill Black
Opsie1 white
Opsie2 white
NumNum soft cream
Saddleback white and black spotted.
Ospie3 Black

*Ramlings*
Bob white
Bill white
Bernie white

$28/fleece plus $11 to ship...buy multiple fleeces, save on shipping.
Jerry Fletcher
Minnesota
email me at [email protected]


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Do you ever do fall shearings? I LOVE fall shearing Icelandic lamb fleeces. (Traditionally, Icelandics are sheared twice a year, and the fall fleeces are the nicest-- no barn gunk, and still about a 6" staple length!)


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Hi Jerry Fletcher welcome to The Fold! I love Icelandic wool! Your fleeces must have a very long staple. Are you able to take pictures of each fleece you have available? You will have a much better chance of selling them if you have photos of each fleece. Feel free to post as many photos as you need to here . Weight would be good to of each fleece. I may be interested in a couple but I'd like to see pictures first.

Thanks for posting this here! Oh and and I corrected a types in your title, hope you don't mind.

Good luck in your sale!!!


----------



## betty modin (May 15, 2002)

I'd also like to see pictures. I might be interested in one of your white fleeces for dying. I have 5 shetlands and access to a romney fleece yearly at shearing, but these are all colored fleeces.

betty


----------



## Jerry Fletcher (Apr 10, 2014)

Annie's is in the first post

Chatty young 6 month old very soft fleece
Opsie1 white
Opsie2 white
NumNum soft cream
Saddleback white and black spotted.


Ramlings
Black Ram
Bob white ram 1
Bill white ram 2
Bernie white ram 3
Ewe lamb 
Oh OK! white


----------



## betty modin (May 15, 2002)

Nice fleeces. Now, to decide which one I'd like to add to the fleeces I'll have tomorrow....
it's shearing day at my house tomorrow afternoon.

betty


----------



## au natural (Mar 8, 2004)

Jerrys email doesn't seem to work for me....


----------



## Jerry Fletcher (Apr 10, 2014)

here is my email address
[email protected]

Or Private message me.
Jerry


----------

